# Πόσο πάει το κούρεμα;



## sarant (Oct 16, 2011)

Η ερώτηση δεν αφορά το κούρεμα του ελληνικού χρέους, το εντός εισαγωγικών κούρεμα δηλαδή, αλλά το κυριολεκτικό κούρεμα, στον κουρέα. Θα μου πείτε, δεν είναι πολιτικό το θέμα -αλλά αφενός δεν ήξερα πού να το βάλω και αφετέρου θέλω να δω αν σε λίγο καιρό θα έχουμε μισθούς Βουλγαρίας και τιμές Γερμανίας.

Έχω πολλά χρόνια να κουρευτώ Ελλάδα, γιατί έκλεισε το κομμωτήριο που με βόλευε, αλλά όταν κουρευόμουν έδινα λίγο λιγότερα απ' ό,τι στο Λουξεμβούργο. Ισχύει ακόμα αυτό, αναρωτιέμαι. Στο Λουξεμβούργο, δίνω 27,15 ευρώ για απλό αντρικό κούρεμα (με λούσιμο πρώτα) χωρίς εξτρά. Στην Ελλάδα πόσο πάει;


----------



## Zazula (Oct 16, 2011)

Σε κεντρικό και καλό κομμωτήριο στην Κηφισιά δίνω 15€ (με ένα λούσιμο και φιλοδώρημα — τα παιδιά κανονικά μού ζητάνε 12€).

ΥΓ Α, και παλιότερα (διάβαζε: πριν από δύο χρόνια) στα Σεπόλια τα ίδια έδινα. Από τότε που ήρθα Κηφισιά συνειδητοποίησα ότι σε πάρα πολλά πράγματα δεν είναι πιο ακριβή απ' τα Σεπόλια (σ' αρκετά αποδείχθηκε και φθηνότερη).


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 16, 2011)

Εγώ, μέχρι πέρυσι, έδινα 10 ευρώ για λούσιμο πριν, μετά και κούρεμα (Θεσσαλονίκη, σε κομμώτρια). Φέτος άρχισα να κουρεύομαι μόνος μου και πληρώνω 0.01 λίρες ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 17, 2011)

Στο δικό μου κομμωτήριο, στην Αγία Παρασκευή, που κουρεύει και άντρες, το κούρεμα και λούσιμο πάει 25 Ευρώ. Και δεν είναι ούτε από τα πιο κεντρικά, ούτε από τα πιο πολυτελή. Στην πλατεία της Αγίας Παρασκευής υπάρχει άλλο, που μου έχει πάρει για κούρεμα και λούσιμο 45 Ευρώ. Δεν ξέρω αν παίρνει τα ίδια και στους άντρες. Πήγα μία φορά και δεν ξαναπήγα, βέβαια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 17, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν παίρνει τα ίδια και στους άντρες.


 
Αλεξάνδρα, ποτέ δεν παίρνουν τα ίδια στους άντρες, ακόμη κι αν το συγκεκριμένο αντρικό κούρεμα είναι πιο δύσκολο, ακόμη κι αν παίρνει περισσότερο χρόνο. Πιθανολογώ ότι είναι στα πλαίσια της γυναικείας αλληλεγύης (_όλες είναι τσούλες εκτός από τις *άσχημες* φίλες μου_).


----------



## Zazula (Oct 17, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> Αλεξάνδρα, ποτέ δεν παίρνουν τα ίδια στους άντρες, ακόμη κι αν το συγκεκριμένο αντρικό κούρεμα είναι πιο δύσκολο, ακόμη κι αν παίρνει περισσότερο χρόνο. Πιθανολογώ ότι είναι στα πλαίσια της γυναικείας αλληλεγύης (_όλες είναι τσούλες εκτός από τις *άσχημες* φίλες μου_).


Εννοείται ότι και στο δικό μου κομμωτήριο ο τιμοκατάλογος για τις κυρίες είναι εντελώς διαφορετικός.
Αλλά πάντως δεν μπορώ να το χρεώσω σε γυναικεία αλληλεγγύη, καθότι οι ιδιοκτήτες είναι άντρες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 17, 2011)

Αυτό εμπίπτει στην κατηγορία "όλες οι γυναίκες είναι τσούλες εκτός από τις μανάδες και τις αδερφές μας".


----------



## Palavra (Oct 17, 2011)

Στο δικό μου κομμωτήριο οι άντρες πληρώνουν 15€ (λούσιμο κούρεμα), και οι γυναίκες με μακριά μαλλιά 25€ (για τα κοντά είναι άλλος ο τιμοκατάλογος).


----------



## sarant (Oct 17, 2011)

Μάλιστα, ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις! Άρα, τουλάχιστον ως προς το κούρεμα ή λάθος εντύπωση είχα ή άλλαξαν τα πράγματα, πάντως οι τιμές δεν είναι συγκρίσιμες!


----------



## Earion (Oct 17, 2011)

Λούσιμο, κούρεμα 15 ευρώ στον καλύτερο κουρέα περιοχής Εξαρχείων-Νεάπολης κύριο Σταμάτη, με κεντρικό στη Χαριλάου Τρικούπη και μικρό παράρτημα-τρύπα στη Βαλτετσίου. (Πω πω, διαφήμιση κατάντησα!)


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2011)

Αρχίστε να μετράτε διαζύγια δημοσίων υπαλλήλων!



> Εξαιρείται από το καθεστώς εργασιακής εφεδρείας ο επικεφαλής μονογονεϊκής οικογένειας


http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231133541

Ούτε αυτό έχει θέση εδώ, αλλά είπα να κάνω μια μπούκλα στο νήμα.


----------



## SBE (Oct 17, 2011)

Και σκέφτομαι ποσο έχει εξελιχθεί η Ελλάδα, ε; Παλιότερα θα λέγανε ίσως ο προστάτης οικογενείας, στην ουσία αυτος που ειναι ο μόνος που εργάζεται στην οικογένεια.


----------



## Count Baltar (Oct 18, 2011)

Πατήσια-Άγιος Λουκάς, όλα τα κουρεία: κούρεμα αντρικό, χωρίς λούσιμο (μιλάω και για κανονικά κουρέματα, με χαϊλίκια και τέτοια, όχι μόνο χειροβομβίδες σαν το δικό μου) 7 ευρώ.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 18, 2011)

Κούρεμα-λούσιμο στον Μάνο στον Χολαργό=16 ευρώ. Και μαθαίνεις και όλα τα νέα αφού διαβάζει εφημερίδα όλη μέρα και ακούς και μουσικούλα και συζητάς για κάνα κλαμπ που πήγε τις προάλλες... :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 18, 2011)

Ρε σεις, διαφήμιση κάνετε;:laugh:


----------



## Elsa (Oct 18, 2011)

Σπίτι μου, ό,τι ώρα με βολεύει, χωρίς αναμονή και νεύρα, σκέτο κούρεμα, 10€ !


----------



## Zazula (Oct 18, 2011)

Σκέτο κούρεμα; Μα, εμείς πάμε κομμωτήριο για το λούσιμο, όχι για το κούρεμα!


----------



## Elsa (Oct 18, 2011)

Ναι, μάλλον είμαι από τους λίγους ανθρώπους που τους εκνευρίζει η υπόθεση κομμωτήριο... 
Και το βάψιμο μόνη μου το κάνω, μια φορά πήγα για βαφή σε κομμωτήριο και μετά από 2 ώρες κόντεψα να σηκωθώ να φύγω μισοβαμμένη


----------



## SBE (Oct 18, 2011)

Ο Ζαζ πει κομμωτήριο γι'αυτό:






αλλά η Έλσα προτιμάει αυτό:





αυτό:





ή αυτό:


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 19, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Σκέτο κούρεμα; Μα, εμείς πάμε κομμωτήριο για το λούσιμο, όχι για το κούρεμα!


 
Εννοείται. Αν θέλαμε κούρεμα θα πηγαίναμε σε κουρέα, όχι σε κομμώτρια.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 19, 2011)

Ο κομμωτής μου έχει μασαζοκαρέκλα, για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται. Πας και σε λούζουν και βγαίνεις αλοιφή. (Εγώ όχι, έχω το ίδιο θέμα με την Έλσα. Γι' αυτό πάω κομμωτήριο 2 φορές το χρόνο :)).


----------



## SBE (Oct 19, 2011)

Εμένα ο κομμωτής μου έχει μασαζοκαρέκλα με (μασαζο)υποπόδιο, οι βοηθοί σου κάνουν σούπερ έξτρα μασάζ στο κεφάλι, ο κομμωτής όχι μόνο είναι καλός, έχει φοβερή πλάκα και σου φτιάχνει τη διάθεση. Και κουρεύει όλους τους γνωστούς μου (τον έχουν συστήσει ο ένας στον άλλον). Και το μαγαζί είναι μονίμως γεμάτο μανούλια πελατεία γιατί έχουν σχέσεις με ένα πρακτορείο μοντέλλων, και όλοι αυτοί οι νεαροί που βλέπω όποτε πάω εκεί είναι επαγγελματίες ωραίοι. 
Δυστυχώς κυρίες μου (αλλά και κύριοι), το κατάστημα αυτό βρίσκεται στο Λονδίνο. Και τώρα θυμήθηκα ότι πρέπει να κλείσω ραντεβού...


----------



## Palavra (Oct 19, 2011)

Δε μας είπες πόσα παίρνει, όμως ;)


----------



## SBE (Oct 19, 2011)

Κούρεμα -χτένισμα- οφθαλμόλουτρo £55, που είναι καλή τιμή για τέτοιο μαγαζί. 
Στο Καιμπριτζ όμως είχε ανοίξει ένα παράρτημα μιας νέας αλυσίδας που είχε πολύ απλό τιμολόγιο: ότι πάρετε εννιά. Χωρίς ραντεβού που σημαίνει ότι μπορεί να περίμενες ώρες και δυστυχώς, οι κομμώτριες ήταν μάλλον αρχάριες και γενικώς ατζαμείς. Αλλά για τις ανάγκες των φοιτητών καλό ήταν.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 19, 2011)

Τέτοια έχει και εδώ, στις σχολές κομμωτικής. Χρεώνουν 5-6 ευρώ, αλλά το διακινδυνεύεις να βγεις κουρεμένος σαν το γίδ'.


----------



## SBE (Oct 19, 2011)

Είχα πάει κάποτε σε μια από τις σχολές κομμωτικής για έμπειρους (που πανε δηλαδή κομμωτές και μαθαίνουν νέα χτενίσματα). Χρειάστηκε να επέμβει ο δάσκαλος για να με σώσει, και ευτυχώς βγήκε καλό το αποτέλεσμα.

Αλλά το μεγαλύτερο σοκ ήταν που πριν πάρα πολλά χρόνια αποφάσισα να πάω σε πολύ διάσημο κομμωτήριο και να ζητήσω κούρεμα από τον πολύ πολύ μεγάλο αρχηγό του κομμωτηρίου. Το οποίο κόστιζε ένα σωρό λεφτά. Του είπα ότι ήθελα αλλαγή, ότι ήθελα πιο κοντά, πιο έτσι, πιο αλλιώς κλπ. Και με κούρεψε ακριβώς όπως ήμουνα ήδη κουρεμένη. Ίσα που πήρε τις άκρες δυο πόντους. Τι να πεις!


----------



## Costas (Oct 22, 2011)

Κυψέλη, κομμωτήριο, κούρεμα αντρικό 10 ευρώ με πλύσιμο πριν και μετά συν μασάζ.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 22, 2011)

Ενδιαφέρον! Αντρικό κούρεμα σε γυναίκες κάνουν;


----------



## Costas (Oct 22, 2011)

Το γυναικείο έχει 12 (με απόδειξη). Έλσα, πολύ χαίρομαι που σε ξανακούω!


----------



## Zazula (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Costas (Nov 3, 2013)

Άλλα τα μάτια του λαγού κι άλλα της κουκουβάγιας...

Κυψέλη πάλι, έχει και με 5 ευρώ. Όπως και στο κέντρο.


----------

